# Rear Tail Light Assembly replacement (with Teramont)?



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Has anyone thought about this as an option / modification instead of just replacing bulbs?

I think the Teramont has an awesome looking rear end which is all LED. The turn signals even light up in different areas. Where the Atlas lights are stacked as two bars when you signal, the Teramont only has one signal bar with the reverse light in the lower position. Refer to video around 1m02s mark: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcYBmad91Ac

Would this be an easy retrofit?


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

jkopelc said:


> Has anyone thought about this as an option / modification instead of just replacing bulbs?
> 
> I think the Teramont has an awesome looking rear end which is all LED. The turn signals even light up in different areas. Where the Atlas lights are stacked as two bars when you signal, the Teramont only has one signal bar with the reverse light in the lower position. Refer to video around 1m02s mark: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcYBmad91Ac
> 
> Would this be an easy retrofit?


I agree that these tail lamps are a little better but we finally have a taillight that doesn't cheat and lie like all of the other North American tail lamps.

Examples: 


Tiguan: has the amber lens but doesn't work! 
The 2018 (assembled in Mexico for NA) even has the clear lens for the turn signal but doesn't work either!

Jetta: Clear lens. Flashes red!

Golf: Clear lens with a red filter!

Passat: Clear lens. Doesn't work!

Touareg: Ditto


So let's not complain about the North American built Atlas that finally has a taillight that operates as designed.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Sorry haven't been part of the VW family for long - unsure what all of your prior model references actually mean


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow - the Teramont version has a lot of nice updates, I saw:

- Adaptive Headlights
- Nicer wheels (wonder what other designs they have)
- Dark Brown leather option
- Chrome trim around the shifter with 4motion badging
- AutoHold button below park e-brake
- Able to move front passenger seat from driver or back seat (controls on side of seat facing center console)
- 2nd row fold down center console has a storage compartment and pop out cupholders

And I've heard they have a nearly 300hp 2.5 V6 engine as well. 

I'm curious to know what other things the Teramont can get that the Atlas currently does not.


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Just found another video and it looks like the Teramont comes with Front LED foglight and a rear fog light! Geez - no China is the "German" version we wish we had. I guess this does mean that we can retrofit them.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

The front turn signals light up differently on the Teramont as well (more like the previous gen Q7 signals). I definitely am more in favor of our front turns which emit from the same LED diodes of the "signature lighting"


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

DZD said:


> Wow - the Teramont version has a lot of nice updates, I saw:
> 
> - Adaptive Headlights
> - Nicer wheels (wonder what other designs they have)
> ...


Two most important distinctions between Teramont and Atlas:
1. Teramont has brand new 2.5 V6 TSI. It has 299 hp (detuned hp for Chinese market due to high taxes on vehicles above 300hp). More importantly it has 363lb-ft, though in pretty narrow band between 2.750-3,500rpm, compared to 2.0 TSI. Still much better then 266 in 3.6 VR6. I hope VW is testing 2.5 V6 in China in the real world conditions before bringing it to the US. 
2. Teramont comes. with 7 speed dual clutch transmission. I would like to see 2.5 V6 making its way to the US, I would not like to see DSG. While I loved DSG in my CC, it is not for vehicle like Atlas due to towing constraints etc. 

I think VW dumbed down Atlas for the US market:
1. No turbo V6, bcs most Americans have no idea about maintenance (true). 
2. Auto hold is missing since someone might spill 24oz coke on it (also true, was big issue on first gen. Tiguan). 
Do not forget that Teramont has DSG, nice leather and all goodies since after tax it costs $90,000. It is positioned as luxury vehicle while in the US it is positioned as vehicle where kids will be throwing up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

edyvw said:


> ..... though in pretty narrow band between 2.750-3,500rpm,...... No turbo V6, bcs most Americans have no idea about maintenance (true).....


Yes, but look at the torque curve. The torque is very high below and above this maximum point.

What possible special maintenance does a V6 turbocharged engine require? The 2.0l 4 turbo does not require special maintenance.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

edyvw said:


> Two most important distinctions between Teramont and Atlas:
> 1. Teramont has brand new 2.5 V6 TSI. It has 299 hp (detuned hp for Chinese market due to high taxes on vehicles above 300hp). More importantly it has 363lb-ft, though in pretty narrow band between 2.750-3,500rpm, compared to 2.0 TSI. Still much better then 266 in 3.6 VR6. I hope VW is testing 2.5 V6 in China in the real world conditions before bringing it to the US.
> 2. Teramont comes. with 7 speed dual clutch transmission. I would like to see 2.5 V6 making its way to the US, I would not like to see DSG. While I loved DSG in my CC, it is not for vehicle like Atlas due to towing constraints etc.
> 
> ...


So when are we going to find someone selling those taillights? I would also like to swap the shift console for the teramont verison... I don't drink big gulps and the us cupholders are ridiculous

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

I also noticed:

Interior LED lights
Dynaudio stereo

I wonder what an improvement it would be over the base (no premium SEL), and Fender. I liked the split armrest and the "euro" cup holder. I like the US version of the front grill better than the straight bars on the china version.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Zerek said:


> I also noticed:
> 
> Interior LED lights
> Dynaudio stereo
> ...


IMO i think you can do much better job by upgrading audio on your own. Dynaudio and Febder are not Bose or HK. If I end up buying Atlas, I do not think SEL Premium is worth additional money just for Fender and that digital cockpit. For $1000 you csn get much better audio in some audio store. If you are DIY inclined, maybe $500-600. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

der_apoteker said:


> So when are we going to find someone selling those taillights? I would also like to swap the shift console for the teramont verison... I don't drink big gulps and the us cupholders are ridiculous
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


I would be shocked if Alibaba doesn’t offer soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

edyvw said:


> IMO i think you can do much better job by upgrading audio on your own. Dynaudio and Febder are not Bose or HK. If I end up buying Atlas, I do not think SEL Premium is worth additional money just for Fender and that digital cockpit. For $1000 you csn get much better audio in some audio store. If you are DIY inclined, maybe $500-600.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not get a chance to compare the Fender stereo, as there were no Premium models near me. Regarding Dynaudio, do you know who they are? In home stereo they kill Bose and Harmann Kardon.

I'm DIY inclined and started looking at options, there is a wheel-well sub assembly in ecstuning.com which I think may fit in place of the Fender audio one. Also looking at possible speaker replacement and a processor.... But that will have to wait a bit.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Zerek said:


> I did not get a chance to compare the Fender stereo, as there were no Premium models near me. Regarding Dynaudio, do you know who they are? In home stereo they kill Bose and Harmann Kardon.
> 
> I'm DIY inclined and started looking at options, there is a wheel-well sub assembly in ecstuning.com which I think may fit in place of the Fender audio one. Also looking at possible speaker replacement and a processor.... But that will have to wait a bit.


I have Dynaudio in Tiguan. It is OK, nowhere near Bose in Audi or MB or HK in BMW, not to mention Bang and Olufsen. 
I know who they are. Just bcs they are good in home audio doesn’t mean they will be better then Bose or some other in car. 
I am just saying it is not worth of that additional price hike up. 
I think even TS series from Pioneer and good amplifier and processor would do better job. Now if ecstunning sells sub assembly that opens more options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I might really need the rear fog option in the near future - there's a good possibility that we're headed back to Germany. The Chinese tails with that option would be very beneficial.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

NoDubJustYet said:


> I might really need the rear fog option in the near future - there's a good possibility that we're headed back to Germany. The Chinese tails with that option would be very beneficial.


Does ecstuning have Euro switch?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

edyvw said:


> Does ecstuning have Euro switch?


I would assume a properly equipped Euro switch from a MkVII GTI would work on the Atlas? MQB is one big happy family, right?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

NoDubJustYet said:


> I would assume a properly equipped Euro switch from a MkVII GTI would work on the Atlas? MQB is one big happy family, right?


That is possibility too, as long as there is installation there. I know on Golf etc. (not only MQB, but older platforms) you needed switch and light bulb since installation was there. I would say installation is there since TN Atlas is bound for Russia. 
p.s. I will NEVER understand why we in the U.S. do not have rear fog light.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

edyvw said:


> That is possibility too, as long as there is installation there. I know on Golf etc. (not only MQB, but older platforms) you needed switch and light bulb since installation was there. I would say installation is there since TN Atlas is bound for Russia.
> *p.s. I will NEVER understand why we in the U.S. do not have rear fog light*.


How many Audis do you see running with the rear fog(s) on? How often was it actually needed?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

NoDubJustYet said:


> How many Audis do you see running with the rear fog(s) on? How often was it actually needed?


I am not sure owners of Audis are aware they have it. 
Here in CO and other snow states it would be useful. 
In numerous occasions I wished I had rear fog light on Tiguan, CC or now on X5.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

edyvw said:


> That is possibility too, as long as there is installation there. I know on Golf etc. (not only MQB, but older platforms) you needed switch and light bulb since installation was there. I would say installation is there since TN Atlas is bound for Russia.
> p.s. I will NEVER understand why we in the U.S. do not have rear fog light.


It was that simple on the MK4.

But on the MK5, it was more complex. it had to be wired through the BCM and coded, as, it used the driver side reverse light, so you needed the housing also. MK6's needed the housing also, as it was next to the reverse light, but also had a red lens.

Installation may not be there already, as the BCM used on the Atlas may not have the rear fog light circuit.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> I might really need the rear fog option in the near future - there's a good possibility that we're headed back to Germany. The Chinese tails with that option would be very beneficial.


Based on the video I saw, I think the Teramont has a rear fog light on the driver side only and it is integrated into the bumper -- not part of the main taillight assembly. I think it might be hard to swap.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> I would assume a properly equipped Euro switch from a MkVII GTI would work on the Atlas? MQB is one big happy family, right?


I have added such switch (part number I think 5G0941432BD).
Purchased on ebay for about 35$
Recoded VCDS to tell it that there are rear headlights.
No trigger cable was needed. 
When I pull the rear fog light switch then the symbol in the instrument cluster illuminates.

I have not added the actual rear fog lights yet.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

blerg said:


> I have added such switch (part number I think 5G0941432BD).
> Purchased on ebay for about 35$
> Recoded VCDS to tell it that there are rear headlights.
> No trigger cable was needed.
> ...


Nice! Please keep us posted. Do you think there's a wire, or will you need to add a wire to the back?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

blerg said:


> I have added such switch (part number I think 5G0941432BD).
> Purchased on ebay for about 35$
> Recoded VCDS to tell it that there are rear headlights.
> No trigger cable was needed.
> ...


Good to know. Which switch is that? Auto with Coming/Leaving Home?

So odds are you will need to run a wire from whichever module it is back to the tails?


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Good to know. Which switch is that? Auto with Coming/Leaving Home?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Golf-mk...ash=item3ad2887347:g:fGMAAMXQuCdThgg1&vxp=mtr



NoDubJustYet said:


> So odds are you will need to run a wire from whichever module it is back to the tails?


Potentially yes, may be the cable is there.
Need to remove the rear bumper to find out.
Have not done that yet.
Tech repair instructions say that it is two person job and I am only one.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

blerg said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Golf-mk...ash=item3ad2887347:g:fGMAAMXQuCdThgg1&vxp=mtr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blerg, were you ever able to get a rear fog working on your Atlas?


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Any updates on this would be appreciated. Live in PNW and driving through fog always makes me nervous w/ respect to rear visibility.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I have been reading online about some of the Vag-com “Luechte” adaptations and understand that you can basically reprogram any light to have any function (or actually any one of several functions, with an order of priority). 

If that is right, I imagine one could reprogram the left reverse light to act as a rear fog, replace the white bulb with a compliant red bulb, and then it will come on when you activate the rear fog using the swapped in euro switch (or, if you don’t want to replace the switch, you could program it as a front fog and just have it turn on whenever the front fogs are on). Does that make sense to the forum experts?

Now this would leave you either with only one reverse light or with a red reverse light on one side, but would spare any wiring modifications or having to figure out a way to install a new light fixture. (Unless, and I can’t imagine, there is any led that could be white at a certain dimmer level but bright red at another?)


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

blerg said:


> I have added such switch (part number I think 5G0941432BD).
> Purchased on ebay for about 35$
> Recoded VCDS to tell it that there are rear headlights.
> No trigger cable was needed.
> ...



What VCDS coding did you do to tell it there are rear foglights? I have the euroswitch installed and programmed some Leuchte channels to act as rear fog lights, but the switch for rear fogs doesn't light up, activate the symbol in the instrument cluster, or turn on the rear fog lights.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Nevermind, I answered my own question. I was able to jury-rig a rear fog function, which I've described at http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9074929-Rear-fog-lights-%97-DIY

Blerg, I'd be interested in whether you found a different solution.


----------

